# Need Help Please



## bellablondee (Dec 22, 2009)

g


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

It doesn't sound like bad luck follows him. It sounds like he makes some bad choices (dui, fighting, yelling, alienating his family) I don't think the fighting and yelling is a good environment for your kids and IMO he needs to do some serious self-reflection and make real changes before you subject your girls to life with him.


----------

